# DIY Professional nano CO2



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Below you will find a step by step method to building one of these.
I've already built one and the following are some tips you could use.

-Important to use Teflon tape
-make sure you have 2 proper sized wrenches to tighten everything until your palms turn white.
-Especially from the adapter to the 1/2-1/4 brass fitting. That one was very difficult to get snug.
-The needle nose valve is very sensitive so open it very slowly or it will dump half a canister of co2 into tank in a split second.
-once completed, place it into a clear bowl with water and check for leaks
-On ebay it's called Quick Change 12 Gram 12g CO2 Adapter
-Overall I find this to be the most effective as there is no co2 swing and I'm able to shut off when I turn out the lights compared to the yeast setup. Plus it's very easy once set up. All I have to do when the co2 runs out is unscrew the adapter and replace the 12g co2 cartridge with a new one, screw back on. Voila! 1 x12g container lasts me about a month at 1 bbpm for a 6 gallon

They have a 40 pack from canadian tire for only $25, which is cheaper then on ebay and at less then a dollar per month it's a great deal.
The set up was easy. The adapter was $15 with shipping off ebay (takes about 2 weeks) and the brass fittings and needle valve and teflon was $15 after taxes. So it's gonna be $30 for the setup then extra for the co2. They also have the 12gram canisters in 5 and 10 pack. If you want the photo, just use the link above and it shows you everything you need. Mine looks identical except the pink Teflon tape. They only had white so I guess I wasn't able to strut my breast cancer awareness.

This is by far the easiest co2 setup I've used and no mess or bakery smell. It's a professionally made DIY.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...267-diy-regulated-co2-nano-pico-aquarium.html


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You thread is broken. Not sure which thread you are talking about but I am guess it's this one?
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...7-diy-regulated-co2-nano-pico-aquarium-2.html

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

It's been edited. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Hmm.. looks like yeast there in the activator. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Co2-GENERATOR-G...219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cf1ee98bb

Keeping it all in one thread here.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=Quick+Change+12+Gram+12g+CO2+Adapter

For that adaptor. Not sure if that for 'threaded' or 'non-threaded' 12gm. I read about the 'red zepplin'. If can be acquired at www.mec.ca as I've seen it there before. Never used it before but handy for those fast tire fill ups after initial hand pumping as a top upper for harder tires.



> ugar and yeast in a soda bottle under my desk was an HR violation waiting to happen (throw in a ketchup packet or two and you are technically making prison wine!). There had to be something else. Then I remembered those little co2 cartridges I used my bb gun as a kid, a plan was hatched.


A hahahha. I did not know that. I wonder how they knew that? Oh man... that was interesting.

If anyone does this I need parts meaturements of the final product. I'm wondering if it's small enough to conceal under the tank of smaller nano tanks. Like those Minibow tanks of various sizings where the airpump is concealed under the tank.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Any updates on how this system is working for you?


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey is this set up good for a 35 gallon? Should I try to build the one with the 20 oz tanks instead of these 12 gram one?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

12g will be a big nono, I had a 16g on a 20 gallon running at 1 bubble per 3 seconds lasted me 1 week, on a 12g probably like 3-4 days go with the 20oz paintball or a real pressurized co2 tank for your 35 gallons. my 45g tall is running on a 24oz and at 1 bubble per 3 seconds and my drop checker is green.


sujeev87 said:


> Hey is this set up good for a 35 gallon? Should I try to build the one with the 20 oz tanks instead of these 12 gram one?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Any updates on how this system is working for you?


Hey matt let me make a video this weekend.

works great!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks to the OP and Sujeev, I finally got around to putting one together.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

looks good let us know what size tank,bps and how long it last.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

looks great Greg, glad I could help


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Thanks to the OP and Sujeev, I finally got around to putting one together.


Can you list the prices, product numbers, and where you got all the parts?

Also the LxWxH of the while unit? Digicaliper measurement preferred but cm/mm works as well. I'm working in a tight space so specs are very important for my setup.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Greg_o said:


> Thanks to the OP and Sujeev, I finally got around to putting one together.


Hey Greg,

How long did it take you to put this together? Can you please email me where you bought the parts from. How much did it cost you?

Justin


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey Greg, I see that your top piece is a turn knob. The needle noise valve I use it very very sensitive and difficult to adjust. Where did you buy that top knob from??

btw this is the most intial cost effective co2 system for any tansk under 15 gal. 
The entire set up should be less then $30.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Hey Greg, I see that your top piece is a turn knob. The needle noise valve I use it very very sensitive and difficult to adjust. Where did you buy that top knob from??
> 
> btw this is the most intial cost effective co2 system for any tansk under 15 gal.
> The entire set up should be less then $30.


can you please pm me where you get the parts and for how much?
Thank you!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

alexxa said:


> can you please pm me where you get the parts and for how much?
> Thank you!


Same here. PMski please!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Same here Thanks


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

The valve I used is from some left over CO2 related parts I had from Aquamagic, and it appears to be very similar to one Aquatic Inspiration sells. Darkblade may still have valves available that would work as well.

I originally tried using the cheap valve from a Home Depot type place, but yes, it's way too hard to accurately adjust. I also found it was difficult to attach the plastic tubing to it with no leaks. With the valve I ended up using these weren't issues.

This project did take some time and dedication (for something with so few parts). To be leak free you have to have everything really tight, with teflon tape of course. If you look closely at my picture the adapter just below the valve is flanged upwards at an angle - it's not supposed to be like that - that is an effect of how tight I had to wrench it, to be leek free. Pretty sure this will now degrade quicker.

A lot of the other specifics have been mentioned / linked in this thread, what I used was the CO2 device Sujeev got on Ebay, to a 1/2" female to 1/4" male adapter, to a 1/4" female to 1/8" female adapter, to the needle valve.

Basically I took the CO2 device and valve to Home Depot (twice), and played around in the plumbing hardware section until I had a way to go from 1\2" CO2 device to 1/8" valve.

This unit measures 7 1\4" high, and is 1 1/8" wide, not including the tube.


----------

